

Where does the term “Red/Black Tree” come from? - itcmcgrath
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/116614/2673

======
itcmcgrath
Answer from Professor Guidas who co-authored the paper that coined the term:
"we had red and black pens for drawing the trees."

I wonder how many other terms now well know in Computer Science arose from
similarly coincidental (is this the right word?) reasons.

